# A few minutes of downtime



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

It was for a small forum upgrade. Thanks!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Consider yourself the first person to be 'liked'. I saw the downtime and the little heart thing in the profiles. 

Sneaky sneaky sir. =p


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This place is feeling more and more like Facebook. I don't know if I like this whole liking thing.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

The Like feature will likely not be used on any of the forums.

I *might* try testing it out on the medication forum.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Drew said:


> The Like feature will likely not be used on any of the forums.
> 
> I *might* try testing it out on the medication forum.


I thought it was a neat little feature, but people with more severe anxiety will probably loathe it. In all fairness, its ahead of its time here. I don't want it to turn into a contest and have others feel bad, though I am only one opinion and cannot speak for most.

Good luck with the feature. Maybe if you didn't 'tally' up the likes in the profiles, people won't feel so bad if they don't get any. Like reminders of not being liked, not a good thing. lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Or do a poll.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I thought it was a neat little feature, but people with more severe anxiety will probably loathe it. In all fairness, its ahead of its time here. I don't want it to turn into a contest and have others feel bad, though I am only one opinion and cannot speak for most.
> 
> Good luck with the feature. Maybe if you didn't 'tally' up the likes in the profiles, people won't feel so bad if they don't get any. Like reminders of not being liked, not a good thing. lol


Yeah, I agree with you on all points. My concern is definitely over it affecting how people feel about posting. I'm going to remove all tallying and notifications and enable it for the Medication forum to see how it's received.



need2bnormal said:


> Can you think about testing it out on blogs ?


That's a good idea. I'll look into enabling that.



Neptunus said:


> Or do a poll.


Yeah, good idea! I'm going to enable it in the medication forum, which focuses more on factual posts, and sticky a poll in that forum for people to vote on.

Thanks for your feedback everyone!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

The "like" feature came with vBSEO, the plugin we use to make the URLs more search engine friendly. They just released it in this new version. I don't think it's quite ready to be used and I'm still not sure if it's right for SAS. I'm going to think about it some more and wait for their next release. I'll keep you updated.


----------

